# Free 4-color Press Plans



## Michael Phipps

I've seen a number of requests for 4-color printing press plans on the forum. I just put up a web site with detailed plans on how to make one for about $125. The plans are available as a PDF download as well (this is all for free, by the way). The press has worked great for me-- the screens lock down in the exact same position each time and hover at just the right level for off contact printing. Let me know if you have any questions about the construction. Here's the site:

Free Four Color Screen Printing Press Plans


----------



## A Perfect Pixel

I have a 4 color press... but thanks for this, maybe i'll build something else similar!


----------



## ambitious

Thank you Michael! just what i needed, We were waiting for another user on this board to cough them up, but seemed like he didn't want to share them.. Oh Well,Thank's


----------



## AreYouAMac

Thanks for the instructions.

New to this forum.. is there anyway that I can subscribe to this thread for future references?


----------



## marcusleach

Amazing job -- you're my hero.


----------



## dann

Wow, those look great! I've been trying to come up with a way to avoid using jiffy clamps.


----------



## Michael Phipps

Thanks everyone!



dann said:


> Wow, those look great! I've been trying to come up with a way to avoid using jiffy clamps.


Yeah, the advantage to the C-clamps (besides being A LOT cheaper) is that your squeegees rest against them when the screen is in an upright position.


----------



## marcelolopez

AreYouAMac said:


> Thanks for the instructions.
> 
> New to this forum.. is there anyway that I can subscribe to this thread for future references?


Click in the yellow star on the upper right corner, then add it to "my favorites"


----------



## Michael Phipps

By the way, if anyone happens to go through with making one of these I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## buy4now1

I haven't looked at the plans in detail yet. Has anyone noticed if it has the parts to make a tight registration ?


----------



## frankiko

if you are going to build this plan and your cost (plus time) will end up close to $300.....why don't you just buy a professional 4-color press?...
here's the link....Four Color Steel Printing Press
(i got same press and works great on spot and cmyk printing).

anyway, i need to give credit to that free plan....very generous and it looks like the plan will work fine.


----------



## Michael Phipps

frankiko said:


> if you are going to build this plan and your cost (plus time) will end up close to $300.....why don't you just buy a professional 4-color press?...


Good question. I guess it depends on whether you're a DIY type of person and LIKE doing that kind of thing or not. 

A few notes, though, the press you showed is $363 plus shipping, so you're figure really should be more like $400 for that press. 

A few things I like about mine in comparison to that commercial one are (and OF COURSE I'm bias ):

It is connected to a very sturdy table. 

It has springs which help the arms gently return to position instead of connecting to a magnet. 

The platen can be put at various places along the platen arm.


Having said all that, I can certainly see why some people prefer to go commercial. It's really just a matter of preference!


----------



## ambitious

frankiko said:


> if you are going to build this plan and your cost (plus time) will end up close to $300.....why don't you just buy a professional 4-color press?...
> here's the link....Four Color Steel Printing Press
> (i got same press and works great on spot and cmyk printing).
> 
> anyway, i need to give credit to that free plan....very generous and it looks like the plan will work fine.


I really don't care about the time, that i would find it exciting to do as a hobby..Thank's for the plans again..


----------



## wormil

Great job Michael! :tipthank:

I might build this just for fun. I have a small woodworking shop. If only I had a place for the press after I build it.

I suspect you could shave off several dollars and pounds worth of wood without losing stability.



frankiko said:


> if you are going to build this plan and your cost (plus time) will end up close to $300


Where did the extra $175 come from? According to Michael he built it for $125.


----------



## Michael Phipps

wormil said:


> Great job Michael!
> Where did the extra $175 come from? According to Michael he built it for $125.


I think he was equating a dollar amount to the time spent.

So if you build it, do you think you'll sell it?


----------



## wormil

Michael Phipps said:


> I think he was equating a dollar amount to the time spent.
> 
> So if you build it, do you think you'll sell it?


Probably, I've built several pieces of furniture I didn't need and planned to sell but somehow they end up crammed in the house. I doubt my wife would put up with a printing press in the living room though.


----------



## Michael Phipps

Cool! I'd love to see a pic and hear about any improvements you can think of. (I'd also like to know how much you can get for it!)


----------



## abmcdan

It would be nice to have an unassembled kit for $175 -$250.

All pieces plus boards are already cut. Some of us have the skill but not the time and tools to do the whole thing.

Just an idea.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## AustinJeff

frankiko said:


> if you are going to build this plan and your cost (plus time) will end up close to $300.....why don't you just buy a professional 4-color press?



Depends on your Zen.


----------



## midwaste

AJ: I always meant to read that, and now I cant stop..

MichealPhipps: Thanks for keeping the spirit of the internet, and of information/knowledge, free.


----------



## Michael Phipps

Sure thing, midwaste, thank you!


----------



## kopeor

This looks amazing. How good is at keeping registration?


----------



## Forry

looks really good, also interested in how well it holds registration.


----------



## lunarc

Wow! This is awesome, i have downloaded them for future use...until then, it is single color press for me!


----------



## Michael Phipps

In response to the registration questions- it does extremely well. If I pull from towards or away from me I can re-pull that same screen in the same direction with no registration problems. Even a shirt [with a lot of] detail can be pulled twice with no shadow.

The main thing I'd still like to develop is a home-made way to do micro-registration. Now THAT will be cool...


----------



## Michael Phipps

Thanks to those who have written me about this press and are in the process of building them. I think it will be really cool to see pictures of what you do and to hear about any improvements you might come up with...


----------



## dann

Michael Phipps said:


> In response to the registration questions- it does extremely well. If I pull from towards or away from me I can re-pull that same screen in the same direction with no registration problems. Even a shirt [with a lot of] detail can be pulled twice with no shadow.
> 
> The main thing I'd still like to develop is a home-made way to do micro-registration. Now THAT will be cool...


I would try dissecting/cannibalizing some micrometers to make some sort of micro registration. It could get pricey though.


----------



## TeePaul

Thanks for this, I have been looking for a project like this for a while, I never thought I would find such a good DIY tutorial online. Hopefully I can get the time to build one of those bad boys this summer.


----------



## Michael Phipps

dann said:


> I would try dissecting/cannibalizing some micrometers to make some sort of micro registration. It could get pricey though.


Not a bad idea. I think if I walk around some second hand stores, hardware stores and the like that something will come to me.



> Thanks for this, I have been looking for a project like this for a while, I never thought I would find such a good DIY tutorial online. Hopefully I can get the time to build one of those bad boys this summer.


Sure. Thank you for your kind words...


----------



## Michael Phipps

Note: I've gone in and altered the plans a bit. One major alteration is that it now uses 2 inch c-clamps, which are more easily found and cost effective than the 2.5 inch. Plus they're easier to attach because they go perpendicular instead of diagonal.


----------



## rdflaxman125

Michael Phipps said:


> I've seen a number of requests for 4-color printing press plans on the forum. I just put up a web site with detailed plans on how to make one for about $125. The plans are available as a PDF download as well (this is all for free, by the way). The press has worked great for me-- the screens lock down in the exact same position each time and hover at just the right level for off contact printing. Let me know if you have any questions about the construction. Here's the site:
> 
> Free Four Color Screen Printing Press Plans


Thanks Michael
Your 4 colour printer plans look great.....am looking forward to building one. Thanks
for making them available...its nice to know guys who help other guys. Regards to you Ron


----------



## Michael Phipps

No problem. Best of luck to you on the press!


----------



## Rizzo

Dear Micheal,
I just went thru the plans, Great !!
Regarless of whether I will take the time to complete one or not, I just wanted to say....... It takes a BIG heart to put all that time and effort (with every minute detail) to draw up a plan such as yours and then to put it up for everyone for free. Good work buddy.

I am sure you will find a way to sort ther micro registration too.

tks from all of us here


----------



## Michael Phipps

Thanks Rizzo, I appreciate the kind words!

Michael


----------



## Michael Phipps

I think I've figured out a way to add micro-registration to the existing plans (meaning it can be built and this can be added later). It can also be added to other presses if it works how I picture it in my head. Hopefully I'll get to this in the next month or two...


----------



## Rizzo

we'll be awaiting it buddy.


----------



## ambitious

That will be great! can't wait.


----------



## Michael Phipps

Heh heh- Now you're going to hold me to it! Hopefully I'll be able to get to that soon (micro registration, that is), "hopefully" being the operative word!


----------



## buy4now1

still waiting for your micro registration idea......


----------



## abmcdan

buy4now: I think he said he would get to it in a month or too. Since he does this great job for free, I think it is fair to cut him some slack.


----------



## buy4now1

I did't mean to sound pushy. I was just letting him know that I am still interested in his new idea's and that I am still watching the thread.


----------



## Michael Phipps

Glad to hear you're interested in the micro-registration, Jamie...

...so am I. I honestly doubt I'll get to it very soon based on my workload, but I am still thinking about how to do it. 

I'll definitely post here when it happens.


----------



## QueueClothing20

Yes im planning on building it , but im haveing trouble finding the rounded coated shelf for the platen. does anyone know where to buy this ive already tried home depot, lowes... is there any place else i can try?


----------



## Michael Phipps

Admittedly my friend already had some of this when I made the prototype, so I don't know where to buy it. The point of it is so the platen arm can slide easily into place, as the opening starts wide and then smoothly tapers down to a snug fit. It also helps shirts slide over the front edge of the platen. Having said that, you can buy the coated shelving and then shape (sand) the edges to have the same effect.


----------



## QueueClothing20

thank you , i didnt know if we absolutely needed a "coated" shelf. ive found similar shelfs with the rounded edge i just didnt know if it needed to be a coated shelf but ive found a shelf just like it. thank you


----------



## Michael Phipps

The coating withstands the abuse of glue and heat and is ultra-smooth for use as platens. I don't know how non-coated shelving would work-- let us know if you use it.


----------



## kier18

Hey, I just wanted to say thank you for doing this. 
It's incredibly helpful for those of us on a limited budget, and it looks like a really sturdy press. I will be waiting as patiently as I possibly can for that micro registration! Thanks again,

KIER


----------



## abmcdan

Could you get a non-coated shelf and spray it with clear polyurathane?


----------



## Michael Phipps

abmcdan said:


> Could you get a non-coated shelf and spray it with clear polyurathane?


I honestly don't know, sorry!



> Hey, I just wanted to say thank you for doing this.
> It's incredibly helpful for those of us on a limited budget, and it looks like a really sturdy press.


I appreciate that!


----------



## redfred

micheal,
thank you for posting this information. i love DIY & will soon be my next project


----------



## lefabe

me and my friend are in the middle of building a 4 colour press like yours michael. but with different materials....maybe i should post some pics when it's done. we also went through you plans i noticed your registration system. i figured you would have problems with it. i thought and thought and came up with something.. i think is definetly gonna work. so..i hope its understandable without visual help...you need 2 little plastik weels. you place them on the plate where you arm is coming down. you place them rectangularly to the downcoming arm..hope you know what i mean...like that (profil view through the screen: OHO ..the two wheels tightly screwed to the arm....the thing about this is...you can place the wheels as tight as you want...i tested it...i pinched a box of chewing gums very tight..my friend pulled i out and it worked pretty easy because the wheels rotated it out in a way...then repetition ..box of chewing gum inbetween the wheels (same pressure)but this time i blocked the wheels so they couldn't rotate...now my friend tried again to pull the box out but since the wheels weren't rolling anymore it was very hard to pullt it out in contrast to the "rolling wheels" where the arm can't move a micrometer but still getting out the registration so easily.....so enough of that....hope you see what i mean i that can lead to very accurate results......i try to take some pictures soon


----------



## wizzer

Michael,

Thanks for posting this. I have built the screen press and have been using it to make t-shirts for a month now. It's great! For 1 color designs it works fantastic. However, for designs that require tight registration, a slight modification was required. The problem was that you would always have play in the front when you bring down the screen onto the platten. The fix is pretty easy. Simply buy another 2" C Clamp and attach that to the front of the screens. Then you need to attach brackets to the side of the 2x4 arm facing you. You will need a 5" bolt 2 washers and nuts. The bolt will go through and connect to both brackets. When you bring down the screen onto the platten you will use the washers to squeeze the C Clamp in place. Then use the nuts to tighten so there is no play. The screen comes down in the same position everytime with no play. For the other screens you will need to set to your registration marks, then adjust the c clamp so that it is in between the washers you originally setup. Tighten the c clamp in place and your done. The nuts seem to loosen themselves over a couple of usages. For this I just added clamps at the end of the nuts so they wouldn't get loose.


----------



## buy4now1

would love a picture of your modification. My brain for some reason is not visualizing your explanation.thanks


----------



## mikel

thanks for the plan. will try and build it when i can find time.


----------



## edwardo_machino

My partner is building this as I type - will post pictures when finished! Thanks Phipps.


----------



## mrmotivator

I read this thread when it was first posted, and I like a lot of the people commenting here, I am looking for a press but my budget cant stretch as far as I'd like it to, so I really liked the idea of building my own.

Started off thinking something similar to the four colour 1 platen design which was posted.. but after A LOT planning I've now just started building an ajustable registeration, six colour, four platen press. with the platens being able to rotate as well as the screens. It sound like a really silly idea to make such a large press out of wood but I'm actually very confident that its going to be sturdy enough to hold the registration.

If it works well I will try and draw up a few plans/take a few photos to show everyone. Oh, and as for the total cost, It should be around £200 or $300


----------



## HeyJRod

Thought I would just give these plans a shot, figured some people would be interested on how the end result of these plans look.

Spent roughly $150. Did not have a drill press so that was a problem. Also, it is very hard to make everything super precise so I doubt I'll be using this for any process colors, maybe not even for designs where colors touch, (at least until i can figure out a micro-registration addition) but have yet to try it. hopefully it will suffice, at least until i get my DTG printer.

Thanks Michael, these are good plans especially given that they are free. great job.

-JRod


----------



## doranmoisa

Michael Phipps said:


> So if you build it, do you think you'll sell it?


No way! I'd use it myself 
Thanks for the plans Michael (not Phelps) Phipps. I think you are wayyy cooler that that (other) guy.


----------



## edwardo_machino

OK, here is a bad picture of Michael's press, built here in Chicago. Now that we have the spring problems worked out the unit performs extremely well. I will get back to this post with some better pictures, and perhaps a video of the press' super silky gentle spring-actuated return movement!


----------



## Michael Phipps

blastradys said:


> OK, here is a bad picture of Michael's press, built here in Chicago. Now that we have the spring problems worked out the unit performs extremely well. I will get back to this post with some better pictures, and perhaps a video of the press' super silky gentle spring-actuated return movement!


Sooooo cool to see other people's presses! Thanks for posting these pictures! 

I didn't see the spring problem addressed earlier in the thread (perhaps I missed it). What it was is that although I used the correct springs for my press, for some reason I put the wrong specifications when I wrote up the plans. These springs were WAY too tight. I have since listed the correct springs in the plans as of about a month and a half ago. 

As for registration, being that it's made out of wood, yes, there is potential for left/right movement. As long as I pull the squeegee toward me (away from the press) I get great registration. I only do a sideways pull on a one-color shirt. I did this three color shirt on my press:

Etsy :: phippsart :: SNIP shirt on Concrete ..... Men's XL

And this four-color shirt:

Etsy :: phippsart :: M Buy Handmade V-neck on Ocean ..... Women's Medium

Getting the screens lined up in the first place is not easy (as is the case on all low end presses) but is helped tremendously with registration marks printed on each layer from the smae Photoshop file.


----------



## Michael Phipps

mrmotivator said:


> I read this thread when it was first posted, and I like a lot of the people commenting here, I am looking for a press but my budget cant stretch as far as I'd like it to, so I really liked the idea of building my own.
> 
> Started off thinking something similar to the four colour 1 platen design which was posted.. but after A LOT planning I've now just started building an ajustable registeration, six colour, four platen press. with the platens being able to rotate as well as the screens. It sound like a really silly idea to make such a large press out of wood but I'm actually very confident that its going to be sturdy enough to hold the registration.
> 
> If it works well I will try and draw up a few plans/take a few photos to show everyone. Oh, and as for the total cost, It should be around £200 or $300



Wow! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## heyclayhey

Thanks for the measurements I built my own for about $80, but a little more simple with some minor adjustments and I'm going to make it better by having adjustable arms and a better way of holding the screen. 

but here are some pictures of mine, and i will put more pictures up when i modify it.


----------



## jayman2143

I know some people have already addressed this but i just wanna see if anyone else has some answers. How is the registration with this? I would love to build this but i want to make sure that the registration is good. Thanks in advance!


----------



## heyclayhey

I haven't used mine yet but the way I built it, it seems like it would be pretty good especially for something you can make on your own.


----------



## Michael Phipps

jayman2143 said:


> I know some people have already addressed this but i just wanna see if anyone else has some answers. How is the registration with this? I would love to build this but i want to make sure that the registration is good. Thanks in advance!


The registration is great IF:

1) You are very precise when building it so that parts are parallel/perpendicular.

2) You pull your squeegee towards you as opposed to the side. If you do it to the side there will be some movement as there is give in the wood.

3) You can get your screens aligned. This is the hard part with ANY press that doesn't have micro-registration. I use bullet-marks on each screen using layers in Photoshop. Once I've got the screens aligned, it works great. I haven't tried any processed colors, but you can see what I HAVE done on the press here: Etsy :: phippsart :: Screen Printed T-Shirts & Art by Michael Phipps (Some of the examples are 1-color, but you'll notice 3 and 4 color as well.)


----------



## Bartp

Hey Michael, 

Here is my build. Took me one full day to build, however I'm still tweaking it.

Thanks for the plans, very helpful! had lots of fun building it. 

[MEDIA]http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm37/sausagerocket/IMG_0065.jpg[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm37/sausagerocket/IMG_0066.jpg[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA]http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm37/sausagerocket/IMG_0067.jpg[/MEDIA]


----------



## Michael Phipps

Bartp said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> Here is my build. Took me one full day to build, however I'm still tweaking it.
> 
> Thanks for the plans, very helpful! had lots of fun building it.



Awesome! Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## kier18

Here is the press that we built. Like you said, the springs gave us some problems, but we worked it out. I will be looking to increase the size of the platen soon, and I have been using clamps to keep the platen locked into place - it allows you to move the platen around more, and works just as well as the carriage bolts. Thanks for posting these plans, I don't know what I would have done without them


----------



## kier18

Hey, one question...has anyone figured out micro registration for this bad boy?


----------



## Michael Phipps

kier18 said:


> ... I have been using clamps to keep the platen locked into place - it allows you to move the platen around more, and works just as well as the carriage bolts. Thanks for posting these plans, I don't know what I would have done without them


Great idea!


----------



## Michael Phipps

kier18 said:


> Hey, one question...has anyone figured out micro registration for this bad boy?


I intended to try and figure it out but just haven't had the time. Sorry...


----------



## Michael Phipps

Thanks again to those who have posted pictures of their presses. This is really cool to see!


----------



## buy4now1

Well I'm taking a plunge. I am going to use the plans with a few modifications... I am going to make it a 6 / 4 . I will post pictures when I finish.


----------



## JoeSTATE

This is the thread that got me to join this forum. I think this press looks amazing and I plan on building one within the next week or so. I was looking for a DIY alternative for a tabletop 4 screen press and when I stumbled on this I almost fell out of my seat. It looks PERFECT! Michael I have got to express my appreciation for what you have done, thank you VERY much. I will put up pictures of my press once it's finished.


----------



## JoeSTATE

I had made some mods to it to make it a tabletop press instead of using the stand, I don't have room in my house for something that large. I also couldn't find a 1" tall lazy susan so I had to improvise and plane my platten arm to make it the correct hight for the screens to come down onto.


----------



## garrison81

Where did you guys find the 90 degree metal pieces?


----------



## veedub3

You can find those at Lowes or Homedepot or similar store. At the stores near me they will even cut them to size for you.

Katrina


----------



## BillyV

Well thought out! Nicely done.


----------



## ArtManDan

Hello all. My name is Dan Mitchell and I helped Mike design and build this press, but had nothing to do with putting the plans online that was all Mike's doing. And I must say that I am impressed with the response to these plans and the building of similar presses, thank you all for sharing your photos of your presses. 
I have been inspired to devote some time to the problem of micro registration, and thought that I would share my progress with you. Check it out at YouTube - DIY Printing Plans Micro Registration Beta . I hope to test it out this week. I am also hopeful that this can be adapted to the existing plans without major modifications.
And if any others have any design changes that have worked for you pleas let us know so that we can give all the other “Garage Boy Printers” out there the best possible plans.


----------



## JoeSTATE

Wow that is awesome, looks like you're making a lot of headway, thanks artmandan


----------



## 100 pct cotton

Thanks a lot! I really apreciate it. Seriously man. Thank you!


----------



## edwardo_machino

I thought I'd post a few more pictures of the press we built over here. Dan: I would love to see your finished design for the micro.

This press has been working fine!


----------



## ArtManDan

edwardo_machino said:


> I thought I'd post a few more pictures of the press we built over here. Dan: I would love to see your finished design for the micro.
> 
> This press has been working fine!



Thanks for sharing, Well done, It looks great!!

I have been working on redesigning the press with the micro-reg. I am trying to simplify the plans and make it as simple to build as possible, using a minimum of parts and materials. For example I am trying to build the whole thing out of one sheet of plywood.

I will be posting plans for retrofitting the current design for micro as soon as I get all the bugs worked out. With any luck I can have them to you in the next few weeks. Wish me luck


----------



## bakaichi

i have been looking tought the forum., correct me if im wrong .

i recall see someone build this screen presss, but instead of 1 station they had 4.


----------



## BillyV

Look again, this is the 4 color press...
He only has one screen on it.


----------



## Michael Phipps

bakaichi said:


> i have been looking tought the forum., correct me if im wrong .
> 
> i recall see someone build this screen presss, but instead of 1 station they had 4.


Someone did mention they were going to adapt it to have four stations, but I don't think they've reported about their success. Due to the nature of the press (i.e. homemade out of wood), adding additional stations is possible but not easy as far as getting everything to line up right.


----------



## chasetony

Built this press this past weekend. Total cost was roughly $130. I replaced some of the small wood parts with aluminum and steel. I will report back with the quality of prints. If this is as accurate as I think it will be... It is absolutely worth the day of building.


----------



## Michael Phipps

chasetony said:


> Built this press this past weekend. Total cost was roughly $130. I replaced some of the small wood parts with aluminum and steel. I will report back with the quality of prints. If this is as accurate as I think it will be... It is absolutely worth the day of building.



Awesome! I hope the printing goes well. I think every time you replace wood with metal (as you have) you're decreasing the amount of slop and increasing accuracy...


----------



## chasetony

Absolutely! I got the Lazy Susan from a woodworking place in Minnesota, and it was pretty cost effective, and there was ZERO slop, unreal.


----------



## frankiko

spend a little bit more, invest on the metal press.
doing the wood version you prol'y be saving around $300... but the risk of NOT getting it right is HIGH. time and money wasted if it will not work accurately.

investing $400 to $500 on a metal press (from reliable supplier) maybe not within your budget, but remember also that you can get your investment back in as quick as 2 to 3 jobs orders...and it will last longer that wood.

.....this is based on my experience. been there, done the wood also.


----------



## Michael Phipps

On the other hand, I've been using my wooden press (the one mentioned in this thread) for over a year and am very happy with it. Sure, I could spend more and get a nice metal press, but for now this has done me VERY well for the $130ish I spent on it. Granted, I'm just doing this as a home business. If I was going big time and printing hundreds of shirts a day it might be a different story...


----------



## chasetony

I can understand the want for a metal press. If someone isnt taking orders and is only making things for themselves, or feeling out the process, the most cost effective route may be for them.


----------



## bakaichi

i gues this is the pic i see that i saw before .

and i thought it was using the same plan but now i took a close look the design is different 

saw the pic form the philipines thread on the froum

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/asia/t73404.html


----------



## woodja

all in all, i'm happy with the plans, but that site from the dude above looks interesting as well.


----------



## ADAMHOEK

I just cut most of the wood needed. Ive found an old pallet and im cutting up a unused ikea cupboard. trying to keep the cost down. So far ive spent 25 euro on wood which is pretty impressive since i live in holland and all wood here is imported.
Its starting to storm now so all my wood is inside and i will start to assemble the base after i clean up some space in my room 
thnx for the guide its awesome cant wait to make some aweshum tees.


----------



## Susa

*Thank You Mr. Phipps!*

Michael - Thanks for the inspiration (and the very detailed plans) for your 4-color press. I just finished the beast this evening and will be celebrating its completion with a toast to you for sharing your designs.

Now, since I've never done a "two color" (and can't even imagine a four color), I will be combing the forum for tips on registration - as I'm what you call a "single color man" up until now.

I've attached a photo taken literally seconds after the final screw was turned. Thanks again.


----------



## ADAMHOEK

wow yours looks great. im still building mine. finding it hard to get a hold of the right materials in holland. cant seem to find those springs...kinda freestylin it a bit 
congrats on finishing! i wanna see your first print!


----------



## Michael Phipps

*Re: Thank You Mr. Phipps!*



Susa said:


> Michael - Thanks for the inspiration (and the very detailed plans) for your 4-color press. I just finished the beast this evening and will be celebrating its completion with a toast to you for sharing your designs.
> 
> Now, since I've never done a "two color" (and can't even imagine a four color), I will be combing the forum for tips on registration - as I'm what you call a "single color man" up until now.
> 
> I've attached a photo taken literally seconds after the final screw was turned. Thanks again.


Very nice! Starting with 2 colors and working your way up is a great idea!


----------



## Michael Phipps

ADAMHOEK said:


> wow yours looks great. im still building mine. finding it hard to get a hold of the right materials in holland. cant seem to find those springs...kinda freestylin it a bit
> congrats on finishing! i wanna see your first print!


I've heard from several people in Europe that have had a really hard time finding the parts. I hope you've had success! If not, let me know and I can send whatever you need your way...


----------



## Susa

Michael - I'm finding that my platen (made out of laminated pressboard shelving material) seems a bit prickly and grainy around the edges. Is there another substitute material you'd suggest? I'm thinking about making a set of sizes of platens that fit the press. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Michael Phipps

Susa said:


> Michael - I'm finding that my platen (made out of laminated pressboard shelving material) seems a bit prickly and grainy around the edges. Is there another substitute material you'd suggest? I'm thinking about making a set of sizes of platens that fit the press. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Hmmm... so far I've just used the laminated shelving material. I wonder if a good hardwood would do well? As long as it can take heat and the glue then you're good.


----------



## bakaichi

the press work well, >< but i havent had the chance to test out multi color yet

i did skip some step on the press ( well i cut the size wrong ) for the side diagonal support.

but even with out it is very sturdy, barley any rocking at all.

Thx for the plan ~michael


----------



## Michael Phipps

bakaichi said:


> the press work well, >< but i havent had the chance to test out multi color yet
> 
> i did skip some step on the press ( well i cut the size wrong ) for the side diagonal support.
> 
> but even with out it is very sturdy, barley any rocking at all.
> 
> Thx for the plan ~michael


You're welcome! I'm glad the build went well!


----------



## Omnios

Hi guys.

The plans for the 4 color press look impressive and have inspired me to play around with my own design concepts for a similar press. It looks neat and I would really like to build one of these or something similar. I really like the idea of playing with a 5 or 6 color version tough for design concepts. 5 and 7 color presses seem neat as the screen room might be more than a 4 or 6 but from doing drawings the central sections seem to fit tighter and allow for longer swing arms and putting all the pieces together look like they will allow for a good work area and small overall size compared to the next size up.

As for the design I would really like to contribute to it if possible. 

I have been doing a lot of thinking about presses with design concepts and drawings for over a month now and was originally playing around with the idea of a hand bombing press where you would have a platen table that could have anywhere from 1 to say 5 shirt platens was planning on one to start and the screen would fit into a wooden box structure for registration that would have pin like guides to like up to the platen table. It would be more work and slower than normal press but would be unlimited in color choices counting on the working area. 6 or more colors would be doable and possibly cmyk could be done rather well. The screens and boxes would be stored on or the table or on a rack. As a one platen press it is at a disadvantage but as you add platens things look up for this design. Strengths are simplicity and small overall size for the work you can do as apposed to more work and being slower. A dual platen table would allow for flashing.

Anyways back to this press and registration and I have been doing a lot of thinking in this regards. This press registers pretty well but normally presses seem to use the hinges and swing arm guides to line things up which means sloppy hinges could make for bad registration and this may possibly occur after a long period of use. I have been playing around with this problem as it does not seem to be a big problem with the hand bomb press idea and was thinking of simplifying things a bit by taking the tight tolerances out of the hinges and simplifying them. This can be done by putting all the complexity into the platen arm so taking 4 or more complex tight tolerance hinges and putting that complexity in one item allowing the hinges to be more sloppy. 

I am currently thinking of using a triangle like arrangement in the swing arm platen arm action. This would work by using the current guide on the platen arm and also adding a second registration points a slight distance from this so now we would be adding say two dowel like pins to the platen arm and receptor holes in the swing arm that will line things up when the arm is down. Now with off contact the dowels would have to more rounded to fit properly. Part of this this problem can be solved by utilizing a off contact device that also has the registration pins and with some proper play should be workable. The end result is a 3 points registration system as a triangle that should line things up more accurately yet still remain simple in overall design. This was based on a design concept where the registration was all done in the swing arm platen arm and the caresell was just there to move and hold the screens. 

I have a lot of other concepts for this but am still working on them so will post here and there with my findings if you guys are interested.


----------



## Michael Phipps

The 7" swivels are no longer being manufactured and have been replaced by a 6" swivel of equal quality, but it means the plans need to be altered a bit. I'm working on this right now and will have the updates on the site by tomorrow (Oct. 27th). Free Four Color Screen Printing Press Plans | DIY Homemade T-Shirt Press

I've also reduced the hardware package to $88 (at least for now) so not only can you get the parts more easily than trying to find them all by yourself, but that even with shipping they'll be cheaper (as I buy the parts in bulk). 

Happy building


----------



## bakaichi

the 6 in swivels work really well for me , very well build and sturdy.

oh michael, just curious 
is there any update on the micro reg ?


----------



## Michael Phipps

bakaichi said:


> the 6 in swivels work really well for me , very well build and sturdy.
> 
> oh michael, just curious
> is there any update on the micro reg ?


Yes! We've done a few prototypes and tested them with multicolored prints. In some ways they worked well, but there were a few problems that need worked out. The two of us will be meeting together next week and working through these issues until we have a perfect system. We're also making sure to test a retrofit onto the existing press so people that have already built it can make the switch.


----------



## tripl3thr33

i gotta say, these plans are great. im just wondering if i should wait off until the micro reg is completed to order the parts package just in case more parts will be included


----------



## Michael Phipps

tripl3thr33 said:


> i gotta say, these plans are great. im just wondering if i should wait off until the micro reg is completed to order the parts package just in case more parts will be included


Thank you! We are doing our best to make the microregistration compatible with this earlier version of the press. That said, some parts will become obsolete and some others will have to be purchased to update. As mentioned above, we're getting together very soon to work out the kinks and will definitely post here once we've got it perfect.


----------



## tripl3thr33

ooo i can't wait  i teach a class at a local park so surely this'll help keep costs down. already got wood (for free). I also got my boss excited to help me with the build haha


----------



## soulbrew

Hi Micheal and everybody else!

Have you got any news about micro-registration?
BTW, wish you all the best in 2010


----------



## Michael Phipps

soulbrew said:


> Hi Micheal and everybody else!
> 
> Have you got any news about micro-registration?
> BTW, wish you all the best in 2010


Hi- we did the first version of the micro several months back and learned what does and doesn't work. We've got a new version or two to test now, so hopefully it will be soon (although I'm sure I've said that before!).


----------



## Michael Phipps

Hello again, everyone. We made a Facebook page as a place for people to post pictures of the presses they've made, discuss modifications and tips, etc. It's at PrintingPlans.com | Facebook


----------



## CherokeeDesign

Great info, thanks a lot! I started my press this week. I'm debating (like a couple others posted) about making the arms from steel. I have a design in mind but haven't put it to paper yet. I'm brand new to screen printing but my friend has a nice commercial press, and I went and took pictures of the arms and how they're constructed. 

I'm sure the press works fine as it's designed, but I'm a lousy woodworker and I have a MIG welding unit. I built the table out of wood (that's about my woodworking capability). For the arms, I plan on using the same measurements as the plans, but making the arms out of 2 pieces of 1" square steel tubing, 8 1/16" long (as the plans state) and spaced 3 1/2" apart. Then I plan on welding a 3 1/2" piece of the 90* steel (or maybe just some sheet metal the same thickness to keep the off contact the same) to the end where the hinge attaches, and welding the 9" (going from memory) piece on the other end to attach the screen. I would also use more of the 90* steel for the guides (for lack of a better word) that align the arm when it comes down vs. the wood. It will probably cost me more money to do all that, but I know my strengths and weaknesses as far as fabricating stuff, and my woodworking skills are downright lousy. I'm a pretty fair welder and I'm sure I can get those arms more precise than I would if I try making them from wood.

Thanks again, great project.


----------



## Susa

Use metal on the arms if possible. And if you make the replacement arms and modify them to exactly fit Michael's design, you could sell them to everyone that has built the press - including me!! 

The biggest headache is having to re-tighten screws where the metal meets wood (specifically the hinges, clamps and the "L" that holds the frame). 

The wood arms are very sloppy when it comes to holding registration because of the inexactness by "metal meets wood" joinery.


----------



## Michael Phipps

Susa said:


> Use metal on the arms if possible. And if you make the replacement arms and modify them to exactly fit Michael's design, you could sell them to everyone that has built the press - including me!!
> 
> The biggest headache is having to re-tighten screws where the metal meets wood (specifically the hinges, clamps and the "L" that holds the frame).
> 
> The wood arms are very sloppy when it comes to holding registration because of the inexactness by "metal meets wood" joinery.


Susa- I haven't had to retighten these screws at all. I also have not problems with registration and have heard reports of the same. I think this is the first I've heard of your complaints. Sorry you've had trouble- I wonder what the difference is that's causing your problems?


----------



## Susa

It's my workmanship not your design


----------



## Michael Phipps

Sorry Susa, I hope I didn't sound defensive. It's true that using wood leaves it open for possible problems. In my case initially the arms were a little twisted when I built it, so I had to realign them and that got rid of the problems. I can also imagine that using one kind of wood over another would have its advantages. For instance (and not saying you did this) using particle board instead of plywood would cause screws to loosen over time.


----------



## Susa

No worries. It's been great. Just seems like the holes i drilled in the "L" don't have a corresponding screwhead that is flush - and the clamps are always moving around.

How do you approach the registration process? I'm trying to outline a collegiate text in another color, which requires more precision in layout. 

Also, I'm having a bit of trouble getting all the arms to achieve a 1/8" off contact. Seems like each arm has a different off contact. (one has 0", one has 0.5" and some are nearly an 1" off contact). 

But for the price paid, I've made some great stuff.


----------



## Michael Phipps

Susa said:


> No worries. It's been great. Just seems like the holes i drilled in the "L" don't have a corresponding screwhead that is flush - and the clamps are always moving around.
> 
> How do you approach the registration process? I'm trying to outline a collegiate text in another color, which requires more precision in layout.
> 
> Also, I'm having a bit of trouble getting all the arms to achieve a 1/8" off contact. Seems like each arm has a different off contact. (one has 0", one has 0.5" and some are nearly an 1" off contact).
> 
> But for the price paid, I've made some great stuff.


Let's see, as for the "L", you could get a metal drill bit that's just larger than your screw heads and "countersink" the holes, going in just enough that when you put your screws back in they go flush.

Do the clamps move around when they are clamped to the screen? If they are clamping to the "L" and screen at the same time, they shouldn't move at all no matter how well they are attached to the arm- or even if they weren't attached at all. I'd have to hear more about this to figure out the problem.

As for registration, I start with the darkest color and print it on a white test shirt that's held in place with platen glue. I then use this to adjust each subsequent screen. 

As for off contact, you can add shims between the L bracket and the arm to adjust this. So you'd loosen the screws, then place strips of thin cardboard (like from a cereal box) on top or bottom (depending on which way you want to adjust it) and then retighten the screws. It sounds rudimentary, but it is a really good way to do fine adjustments. A warped screen may cause future problems, and can be remedied with temporary shims of the same type being placed under the screen and on the L bracket.


----------



## moonlit

Hi Michael,

I built a 6 color press based on your plans in the fall of last year. Thanks so much for your time and effort into this. I just finished making a few modifications to make registration easier (not micro reg, more like an adjustable shim), and adjustable off contact. My rig also uses elevator bolts to clamp the screens, rather than c-clamps. To help hold registration, I came up with a device that clamps to the end of the screen and acts like a registration gate. When the screen is down, it straddles the platen arm and keeps that end of the screen from wiggling side to side. Hard to visualize, I know, I'll get some pics up later this week when I have it completely back together.

Thanks again for making an affordable rig possible for me, and a whole lot of other people too.


----------



## williekid

i know a guy who builds this exact press using the exact plans selling them for 360. i went to check it out and i think its crap. You cannot adjust off contact or anything i think for the time you put into this and the 200 bucks your better off saving your money and wait til your able to buy a 4 color 1 station for about 450 bucks.


----------



## Michael Phipps

Moonlit- that's great you were able to make a 6-color out of it and do those modifications. I think I can visualize your attachment on the end of the screen- we actually did something similar for a larger job, once. I'd love to see pictures. 

Williekid, I'm sorry you don't like the press. No, it doesn't have any kind of adjustments (at this point), but it works great given the price (referring to the normal price and not what your contact is selling it for). When built right, the off-contact works great as is, but if not it's nothing a simple shim can't fix.


----------



## Michael Phipps

Also, moonlit, we've discovered that putting a piece of 3/4" plywood on the platen arm right under the hinge gets rid of any wiggle. We'll be adding that to the plans soon...


----------



## CherokeeDesign

Hi, Michael-

Please let me know what you think of this. I'm the one that was going to make the arms of steel, but my time and funds are both short so I'm following the original plans. 

I did go off the course of the plans a little bit. I attached the top of the lazy susan bearing before attaching the arms, rather than attach the arms first. My thought was that I could avoid some of the fitting described in the plans, in getting the arms the same length. What I did was put 1 arm in place with the hinge in proper location on the octagonal shape, and clamp a wood block to the platen arm as a stop at the point where the arm ended. My thought is that this would give me a bit more leeway if I needed it. My arms are all the same length, but I figured if my installation of the bearing and attached parts was off at any point, it would throw off the distance the arms would reach. So any minor adjustments for length I may have to make, I can make in the placement of the screws for attaching the hinge to the turntable. If that's hard to follow, here are a couple pics for an example. Is there any reason why this would be a bad idea? I can't immediately think of any, but it's late and been a hectic few days. 

One pic shows the block clamped to platen arm, without the arm...other shows the arm in place. The blocks on the side are not attached, I was going to attach the correct side pieces at this time also, to help align the arms properly. This was just something of a brainstorm. My plan would be to put the arm in place, screw the hinge to the turntable using the wood block as a stop, and side pieces to align, then rotate the turntable and repeat. Theoretically using the stop to install the arms would make them all reach the same distance on the platen arm, without having to remove the angle steel and adjust the length and reinstall.

Thanks, 
Robert


----------



## Michael Phipps

Hi Robert- thanks for sharing your approach. The only thing I can think of in regards to the method described above is that you might be extending the arms to make up for a non-centered swivel. This would only really matter if you tried to add another station, in which case the arms would not reach to the same point.


----------



## gotshirts2ink

moonlit said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> I built a 6 color press based on your plans in the fall of last year. Thanks so much for your time and effort into this. I just finished making a few modifications to make registration easier (not micro reg, more like an adjustable shim), and adjustable off contact. My rig also uses elevator bolts to clamp the screens, rather than c-clamps. To help hold registration, I came up with a device that clamps to the end of the screen and acts like a registration gate. When the screen is down, it straddles the platen arm and keeps that end of the screen from wiggling side to side. Hard to visualize, I know, I'll get some pics up later this week when I have it completely back together.
> 
> Thanks again for making an affordable rig possible for me, and a whole lot of other people too.


 
We would ALL love to see pics of your 6 color and maybe get some idea off it. If you are nice enought post some pics please.


----------



## tonyauth

I just went dumpster diving and found all the 2x4s  saved me a pretty penny.


----------



## e22s

cant wait to build mine this weekend!


----------



## oldbox

ArtManDan thanks a lot, even in beta microregistration makes sence, i'd loved to se even simpler version, until then im starting to build the original one !


----------



## Michael Phipps

oldbox said:


> ArtManDan thanks a lot, even in beta microregistration makes sence, i'd loved to se even simpler version, until then im starting to build the original one !


We tested out the micro-registration you saw in the video and it worked to an extent but had a few flaws. For one thing, the turnbuckles have a lot of slop, meaning that when you reverse directions it takes a few twists before it starts moving, so it's really hard to make the right adjustment. 

The other thing is that the left/right and front/back/twist movements are not independent of each other, so when you move one, it goes in an arc instead of straight, making it hard again to make the right adjustment.

But.... we've figured out ways to overcome both problems. I've got it almost completely worked out. It's definitely not simpler though, at least not in the construction. Using it will be simpler, but the construction is not easy. 

More to come...


----------



## nuclear_j

CherokeeDesign said:


> Hi, Michael-
> 
> Please let me know what you think of this. I'm the one that was going to make the arms of steel, but my time and funds are both short so I'm following the original plans.
> 
> I did go off the course of the plans a little bit. I attached the top of the lazy susan bearing before attaching the arms, rather than attach the arms first. My thought was that I could avoid some of the fitting described in the plans, in getting the arms the same length. What I did was put 1 arm in place with the hinge in proper location on the octagonal shape, and clamp a wood block to the platen arm as a stop at the point where the arm ended. My thought is that this would give me a bit more leeway if I needed it. My arms are all the same length, but I figured if my installation of the bearing and attached parts was off at any point, it would throw off the distance the arms would reach. So any minor adjustments for length I may have to make, I can make in the placement of the screws for attaching the hinge to the turntable. If that's hard to follow, here are a couple pics for an example. Is there any reason why this would be a bad idea? I can't immediately think of any, but it's late and been a hectic few days.
> 
> One pic shows the block clamped to platen arm, without the arm...other shows the arm in place. The blocks on the side are not attached, I was going to attach the correct side pieces at this time also, to help align the arms properly. This was just something of a brainstorm. My plan would be to put the arm in place, screw the hinge to the turntable using the wood block as a stop, and side pieces to align, then rotate the turntable and repeat. Theoretically using the stop to install the arms would make them all reach the same distance on the platen arm, without having to remove the angle steel and adjust the length and reinstall.
> 
> Thanks,
> Robert



This is exactly how I built mine. And it works great.


----------



## oldbox

I started building mine today, i have the table done! im using some machinery part (shaft&bearings) instead of lazy susan, also i think I will make iron version of rotating head and i have some idea for the microregistration also ... ill post some pict later on ! Only problem is, I'd like to try some cmyk printing so im thinking 5 colour press rather than 4! is the registration good as it is or should i consider some extra pins or something to improve it?


----------



## oldbox

A video of my microregistration idea, the center bolt goes trough screen frame, and the hole for it is oval so it can move left to right but not front to back.
something Pictures, something Images, something Photos, something Videos - Video - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## KevinSp

Has anyone expanded this into a 4 station? I am trying to figure out a way to make my single station press a 4 station carousel and was looking for ideas. I think it would make it much easier for flashing multi-color jobs. I'm wondering where to look for something like a bearing and rod system vs. the lazy susan.


----------



## oldbox

Some pictures of my VIP. the table:

the rod and bearing system from a pulley:
 i welded the pentagon on rod, so my press will be 5 colour.
turntable on table, when assembled only pentagon will be on top of table not this whole thing.


----------



## flock

Hi, have your purchased this press?, if so how is it working for you? - I am considering purchading it to experiment with some designs.

thanks in advance.


----------



## moonlit

Hey all,

I said a while back that I would post some pics of my 6-station press based on Michael's design. After getting distracted by real-life stuff, making a DIY screen stretcher, and breaking my arm, finally, here are the pics. I mounted the press to a Black and Decker workbench I had, so I could collapse it down and store it away. Also I attach jigs to the end of the screens that straddle the platen arm to eliminate any side to side slop. I made brackets out of angle aluminum to be able to have adjustable off contact. I also have an adjustable shim to help me register the screen, it's not micro reg, but it's better than using a rubber mallet and keeps the screen from jiggling out of place during printing since it eliminates gaps. I also mounted the hinges to the top of the press arm so that the springs wouldn't be putting any upward force on the screen when in the down position, and pop it up unexpectedly. 

Enjoy!


----------



## oldbox

@moonlit Nice rig! Nice aligment jig on top of screen, im adding it to mine if the screen will dance around too much...  did you do some 6 colour prints, with this one or even cmyk ?


----------



## moonlit

oldbox said:


> @moonlit Nice rig! Nice aligment jig on top of screen, im adding it to mine if the screen will dance around too much...  did you do some 6 colour prints, with this one or even cmyk ?


Haven't done 6 colors yet, I've done four, and the last run I did needed to keep fairly tight registration with 3 colors, and I was very pleased with the press' performance. I'm figuring out dot gain and halftones right now and will attempt a cmyk print when I get that all worked out.


----------



## Michael Phipps

Nice job, Moonlit! I like the changes and improvements you made. I would say, though, that the fact that you only used one spring/turnbuckle on each arm might have been a reason for needing the extra jigs for securing each screen. Having one on each side helps pull it tight. With the one I built, the only times I have a problem with side to side movement are in cases where my metal bracket was not parallel to the platen (which I've since fixed) or if I pull the squeegee to the side instead of back (which I never really need to do). 

I'll soon be updating the plans with an adjustable platen that can be locked at any place along the platen arm. This change actually happened a while ago, but I just haven't changed the site. People that have ordered the hardware from me have received pieces to be able to do this with instructions. The other change is that we've figured out how to implement adjustable off contact AND tilt, so with the twist of a few thumb screws you can get your screens at just the right height. Hopefully I'll be able to put that on the site soon....


----------



## Michael Phipps

flock said:


> Hi, have your purchased this press?, if so how is it working for you? - I am considering purchading it to experiment with some designs.
> 
> thanks in advance.


Since I made the press, naturally I'm going to say good things about it, but honestly it gets surprisingly good registration when built with care. Let me know if you have any more questions...


----------



## moonlit

Michael Phipps said:


> Nice job, Moonlit! I like the changes and improvements you made. I would say, though, that the fact that you only used one spring/turnbuckle on each arm might have been a reason for needing the extra jigs for securing each screen. Having one on each side helps pull it tight. With the one I built, the only times I have a problem with side to side movement are in cases where my metal bracket was not parallel to the platen (which I've since fixed) or if I pull the squeegee to the side instead of back (which I never really need to do).


That makes sense, but I did have 2 springs, one on each side, in my original incarnation, and still had side to side slop. This seemed to be mostly from my hinges and lazy susan bearing. If I had tighter hardware, it would really go a long way to eliminating the slop. Also, since I have a 6 station press, I need longer press arms to have enough space for the screens, so any little wiggle near the hub, gets amplified all that much more at the top of the screen. So, always invest in good hardware instead of using what's lying around your basement.

Looking forward to seeing the new design for the heads with adjustable off contact and angle. Mine do OK, but if I don't have the adjustable brackets tightened down enough, they'll move when I tighten down the screen. For now, I'll give tweaking the press a rest and just print some shirts!


----------



## Michael Phipps

Ah, I see. Unfortunately all of the lazy susans available in places like Home depot are pretty weak, so that would definitely make a difference. The ones I get are so tight they can't even be moved by hand, but when the screen arms are attached they move easily but without slop. So yes, one's press is only as good as the hardware used!


----------



## oldbox

hey! so why not find some substitute for weak lasy susan, like motor parts with bearings, or pulleys etc. parts that are easy to find on any scrapyard.
I think it realy makes a diference, press feels much more solid.


----------



## moonlit

oldbox said:


> hey! so why not find some substitute for weak lasy susan, like motor parts with bearings, or pulleys etc. parts that are easy to find on any scrapyard.
> I think it realy makes a diference, press feels much more solid.


I nice machined shaft and bearing would be really great. If I come across anything like that at the re-use center, I'd love to upgrade my rig.


----------



## evasivenotraKcs

just an fyi, i made one using the weak *** turntable from ol lowes and did a two color print, including double printed white on black tees and the press did a terrific job. it all just comes down to how much you take your time cutting everything and aiming for perfection. The pieces that align the printing arms being really tight helps a lot with that. As far as registration, just put your reg marks in your screens and line em up as you clamp them in, worked fine for me. The only thing I feel that still may be necessary is a bit off messing with the off contact, which probably comes from the fact that my pos lazy susan isnt the same as the one designed into the plans, and I want to put the slot and pin type registration into the press arms to lock them into place where the turntable wobbles a bit
thanks for the plans bro!


----------



## orion001

hello im from the philippines and im planning on also building one of these. i just have a question instead of a 1 station press i am planning in building a 2 station press with for or six colors. do i need 2 lazy susans for the station and the color to rotate or do i need just 1? tnx alot.


----------



## Michael Phipps

orion001 said:


> hello im from the philippines and im planning on also building one of these. i just have a question instead of a 1 station press i am planning in building a 2 station press with for or six colors. do i need 2 lazy susans for the station and the color to rotate or do i need just 1? tnx alot.


I haven't built one with multiple stations myself, but I suppose you could make one with two turntables if you want the stations to rotate, too, but there will definitely be other issues to work out. Let us know how it goes and how you solved it!


----------



## orion001

Michael Phipps said:


> I haven't built one with multiple stations myself, but I suppose you could make one with two turntables if you want the stations to rotate, too, but there will definitely be other issues to work out. Let us know how it goes and how you solved it!


ok sir tnx alot. will post some pics when i start to build one.


----------



## orion001

hello again sir. just wanted to ask if how the micros are doing? i am following your plan for the 4 station 1 color press. but instead i decided to make it a six color press and since we have a lot of metal here i decided to use metal instead of wood. also just wanted to say thanks for this set of plans really helped me a lot.     ill post some pics once it is finished.


----------



## Andyrooter

Hey guys, built this a while back but just now getting around to posting pictures of it. Prints pretty well actually, I was surprised. I didn't vary much from the original plans with this one, but in the future I'd like to build one with possibly 6 colors and a rotating platen arm. 

Feel free to tell me what I did wrong if you can spot anything in the pictures, sorry for not having any with more detail but I'm too lazy at the moment to get up and take any more.


----------



## oldbox

Hi!
My press is going into final stage, so im going to post some pict shortly!
Anybody else build this one?


----------



## oldbox

Hi!
Just wanted to share my progress here are some PIC of mine so far ....


----------



## sandhopper2

I like the design , how do you clamp the screen to hold your registration after you adjust the 2 side adjusters ?


----------



## sharry

oldbox said:


> Hi!
> Just wanted to share my progress here are some PIC of mine so far ....


Hi just wondering if it might not have been simpler to get a piece of quarter inch steel cut in the shape of the pentagon,that is what I am going to do,when I attempt to build a six color next week,but instead of a pentagon I will get a hexagon shaped piece of steel.

Also looking at the photo it appears that all the arms are not on the same level,I could be wrong,because if they are not, won't you have a difference of about a quarter inch from some of the screens to the platen
I am not trying to be critical just trying to figure out the structure.

I tried welding a screw to a piece of steel and it melted so I am going to go with aluminum to the top and steel just to hold the structure.
I am looking forward to seeing your completed press.


----------



## oldbox

I plan to screw the screen with top two bolts, and then adjust tilt with side screws, and offset with two bolts on the handle.
i dont have a solution for side to side so that is not a fully functional micro, im hoping that won't make it compleatly unusable.... im planning to use two rubber wheels for holding registration and that's pretty much it, test it, take it apart paint it, re-assemble it and im done.


----------



## oldbox

@ sharry 
About the plate, i had a plate, i did cut a pentagon you can see it under the welded one-it was too small  I couldn't get another plate in any of hardware stores in my town so i improvized. 
They are on same level i welded pieces of metal underneath the two lower ones. I'm not much of a welder as seen..

Thx, I can't wait to try it out myself!


----------



## Michael Phipps

oldbox said:


> Hi!
> Just wanted to share my progress here are some PIC of mine so far ....



Wow, looks pretty serious! How's it working for you?


----------



## orion001

here's mine. 
the first one is my linetable setup
the second one is my diy flash stand
the third one is my diy dryer
and the last one is my 6c/4s press based on your plans.

the only problem i am having on the press is that i am having misalignment or registration. because is used some scrap metals and some of the aren't straight anymore. planning on changing the platen arms when i have some extra cash...


----------



## Michael Phipps

orion001 said:


> here's mine.
> the first one is my linetable setup
> the second one is my diy flash stand
> the third one is my diy dryer
> and the last one is my 6c/4s press based on your plans.
> 
> the only problem i am having on the press is that i am having misalignment or registration. because is used some scrap metals and some of the aren't straight anymore. planning on changing the platen arms when i have some extra cash...


Wow, that's quite a setup! The linetable setup looks like it's taken up some serious real estate in your living quarters.  I can't see what mechanism you've set up for printing there, though. Will you tell me how you do it?


----------



## orion001

Michael Phipps said:


> Wow, that's quite a setup! The linetable setup looks like it's taken up some serious real estate in your living quarters.  I can't see what mechanism you've set up for printing there, though. Will you tell me how you do it?



i use a nut and bolt attached to a holder for registration but i am thinking of removing the holder and just atach the nut and bolt to my wood frame. because the holder is heavy. i am also planning on making a new line table. there is also a plan that was made by sanoshirt in the region specific thread on how to make a linetable setup. yup it takes alot of space for the linetable. but if your low on budget you can easily make this one.


----------



## outbreak

Ok, I've been lurking here for a while now and want to start building this... I have all of the tools and love working with my hands. Does anybody else have any more pics of their builds? I just need that kick-start...


----------



## Michael Phipps

outbreak said:


> Ok, I've been lurking here for a while now and want to start building this... I have all of the tools and love working with my hands. Does anybody else have any more pics of their builds? I just need that kick-start...


Awesome! A few people have posted their pics on the Facebook site: 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/PrintingPlanscom/308568540129


----------



## 34Ford

I wonder why this is not a Highlighted thread or at least a forum for DIY screen printing press?

The DTG guys gets 'em.


----------



## cm8647

I just about finished one of the four color presses, thanks for the plans. I did change the frame clamping system though. I thought the C-clamp and angle added allot of weight to the end of the arm and didn't feel like buying them. I will post pics on completion.


----------



## Omnios

Playing with the design for a few days and drawing out different presses with 20" and 23" frames and 4 5 and 6 colors. Pretty interesting so far. the 4 color press comes in at 54" diameter with heads up for the rotary head the 5 color is 64" and 6 color is about 74" so goes up 10" or so per head and that is with a 23" screen. Also the platen must be farther out with more colors. I like the idea of a 5 color press but am thinking more of using a multi platen table with registration so I can set up for large platens and screens for large format prints to mix with a all over platen. Not really looking at contract work right now but making apparel to sell. This is frustrating figuring out what I need with what I want to do. Thinking on the lines of a hobby silk screen print studio right now.


----------



## Drummerguy

I know this an old thread, but I just saw it!  My dad and I built this two years ago. I learned to print on it. The registration was decent when it was new, but declined after some use. I guess that's to be expected with wood. The whole project cost me $133.00. I would recommend these plans to anyone who's starting out and can't afford a new press.


Here's a pic


----------



## oldbox

Hello everybody! Remember me posting about building a iron-wood combo press some time ago? Well it's finished at last and this is the end product - not much in common with original design ...


----------



## jonkeefe

Hey folks,

Just finished the "first draft" of the Phipps press last night. 

We were unable to locate a heavy-duty lazy susan turntable locally, so I went to a bar and asked them for a broken bar stool. It contained an EXTREMELY heavy-duty pivot (bar stools are apparently built to take a beating). The pivot was on a 3 degree pitch instead of being totally flat, but we just used thin wedges of wood to level it out.

Next step is to attach another platen arm on the opposite side, so we can have two people printing at once.

Prior to building this press, we had been using a pair of Yudu machines... after doing a few hundred shirts on THOSE pieces of crap, the tight registration and ease of use of the Phipps press completely blew me away.

Thanks, Michael!

Some pictures:


----------



## Michael Phipps

Hey that's great! Thanks for the kind feedback and the pictures. I'm glad it's proved more successful than the Yudu 

Yes, the lazy susans are VERY heavy duty, so much so that they're hard to turn before the wood is attached, at which point leverage makes it easy.


----------



## Michael Phipps

Drummerguy said:


> I know this an old thread, but I just saw it!  My dad and I built this two years ago. I learned to print on it. The registration was decent when it was new, but declined after some use. I guess that's to be expected with wood. The whole project cost me $133.00. I would recommend these plans to anyone who's starting out and can't afford a new press.


Thanks for the recommendation! I'm curious about the decline in registration- did you figure out why it was happening? I know you've moved on, but in the case of any registration problems with the press there is definitely a concrete reason somewhere- perhaps a screw needs replaced with a slightly longer one if it's come loose, or maybe the two guides need readjusted. Anyway, if that happens, there's a way to fix it.


----------



## Drummerguy

Michael Phipps said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! I'm curious about the decline in registration- did you figure out why it was happening? I know you've moved on, but in the case of any registration problems with the press there is definitely a concrete reason somewhere- perhaps a screw needs replaced with a slightly longer one if it's come loose, or maybe the two guides need readjusted. Anyway, if that happens, there's a way to fix it.


I'm pretty sure I just wore the thing out. I'm sure replacing screws would have fixed the problem, but like you said, I've moved on. A great press to learn on. Thanks so much for the plans.


----------



## jonkeefe

We used a piece of threaded bar and a couple of wing nuts to keep the arm guides (parts 'H') from getting sloppy. This also allows for future adjustments if anything shifts or warps due to humidity or use.

We also added some slots for screens in the bottom (looking back, a conventional flat rack would have been better), a collapsable side table made from MDF, and a little aluminum rig to hold two halogens for curing.

The curing rig can be attached to an unused arm, or just used separately via the wooden handle and adjustable metal legs.

Chris, that's a sweet screen rack you've got built there, too!


----------



## outbreak

jonkeefe said:


> We used a piece of threaded bar and a couple of wing nuts to keep the arm guides (parts 'H') from getting sloppy. This also allows for future adjustments if anything shifts or warps due to humidity or use.
> 
> We also added some slots for screens in the bottom (looking back, a conventional flat rack would have been better), a collapsable side table made from MDF, and a little aluminum rig to hold two halogens for curing.
> 
> The curing rig can be attached to an unused arm, or just used separately via the wooden handle and adjustable metal legs.
> 
> Chris, that's a sweet screen rack you've got built there, too!


How does that curing rig work out for you? I know those lights get HOT, but do they get hot enough? It's a great idea!


----------



## jonkeefe

The curing rig is great. We can't cure huge designs with only two lamps (unless we do it in stages), but it brings Matsui water-based ink up to 320F in less than 90 seconds.

We found that the shirt would sometimes get a bit scorched directly below the bulb before the edges would be 100% cured, so we attached thin strips cut from a metal pie plate directly under the bulbs to deflect some of the heat.


----------



## Drummerguy

jonkeefe said:


> ----
> Chris, that's a sweet screen rack you've got built there, too!


Thanks, we built that for about 10 bucks. Since I moved into my shop,we've built 4 more of them.


----------



## cm8647

I started playing with improvements to the press I built using the free plans and I came up with this. It bares little resemblance to what I started with and is now built out of 1/8 steel and has micro registration. So I think I have what I want at last and have 1 arm complete, 3 more to go.
I did weld some connections but I think I can work it out so a welder is not needed.


----------



## MsJaeKRAZYPRINTZ

So I was wondering if anyone in Cali that can make me one of these lol
I am one girly female and I know I'll cut my hand off trying to make one


----------



## cyclesurgeon

MsJaeKRAZYPRINTZ said:


> So I was wondering if anyone in Cali that can make me one of these lol
> I am one girly female and I know I'll cut my hand off trying to make one


Where are you in Cali? I've built one or two presses.


----------



## cm8647

MsJaeKRAZYPRINTZ said:


> So I was wondering if anyone in Cali that can make me one of these lol
> I am one girly female and I know I'll cut my hand off trying to make one


Any body with good carpentry skills will be able to help you, try asking a trim carpenter they will have attention to detail. A trim carpenter should be able to put it together in a hour or so if you got all the parts


----------



## ukracer

cm8647 said:


> I started playing with improvements to the press I built using the free plans and I came up with this. It bares little resemblance to what I started with and is now built out of 1/8 steel and has micro registration. So I think I have what I want at last and have 1 arm complete, 3 more to go.
> I did weld some connections but I think I can work it out so a welder is not needed.


id you ever get pics of your press posted??

They seem to not be there now??


----------



## pushproductions

pretty cool


----------



## jhhaz

I have just completed this press but changed the plans to four stations. Have yet to print anything on it but hope to when supplies arrive. Basically built by the plans without the table and attached four platten arms built like the one in the plans. Then placed the whole thing on another 12 inch lazy susan attache to a smaller table. Will post a picture and video soon.


----------

